# bloc d'alimentation G5



## maxsnsn (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour la communauté
A la suite d'une faille électrique, le bloc d'alimentation de mon G5 est tombé en panne.
Je suis allé voir le technicien il m'a donné les références du bloc:

Lite-on Technology Corp
Model- PA-6601-1
Part-614-03-04

Avec ces données, j'ai réussi à trouver sur le net un bloc d'alimentation qui répond exactement aux mêmes normes. 
Ma question est de  savoir si je peux le prendre sans souci

autres informations supplémentaires
G5 1,8/DP/512MB400/160/5D/FX5200PCI-X/56K
Serial N° CK418 HKER5J
S/N : Z24121QRQRPA
Merci


----------



## Invité (23 Juillet 2011)

Quel prix ?


----------



## maxsnsn (27 Juillet 2011)

le prix n'est pas important. Ce qui l'est c'est de dépanner ma becane
Je ne m'y connais pas en maintenance; c'est pourquoi je cherche à savoir si je peux le prendre
MERCI


----------



## Invité (27 Juillet 2011)

Achète celui qui correspond à ton ordi !
A titre indicatif un lien où ils ont l'air de s'y connaitre : http://www.dttservice.com/powermacg5.html


----------



## xiaxia (14 Novembre 2011)

maxsnsn a dit:


> Bonjour la communauté
> A la suite d'une faille électrique, le bloc d'alimentation de mon G5 est tombé en panne.
> Je suis allé voir le technicien il m'a donné les références du bloc:
> 
> ...


 

Bonjour,

J'en ai un à vendre (la carte mère de mon G5 a lâché mais le bloc alimentation fonctionne). Si vous êtes intéressé n'hésitez pas à me contacter.


----------

